# Ich transfer



## graceful.04 (Oct 30, 2012)

So I have a spotted green puffer with ich and I used the same pump to get water out of his tank as I used for all of my others. Now I found what I think is ich on one of my angelfish. Can ich be transferred through water changes using the same pump (that is still wet) and should I treat all of my other tanks?


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

i think it can, just about anything can... bit like someone getting on a bus with a cold, they sneeze into their hands and then hold the hand rail, they get off the bus and you get on 2 stops later and touch that handrail and eat that choolate bar thats been in your bag... you now have a cold


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Ick can spread on anything that gets wet, be it a pump, a hose, a net, or your hand.


----------



## graceful.04 (Oct 30, 2012)

blah. well I'll treat everyone with ich meds just to be safe then. Thanks!


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

wash equipment off between tanks. I use hot water and at the end of the tank changes i bleach the equipment, then air dry.


----------

